# disable autonegotiate with ethtool [SOLVED]

## zzaappp

I've been trying to disable autonegotation with ethtool and so far it isn't working.

```
ethtool -A eth0 autoneg off
```

This fails with the following error:

```
autoneg unmodified, ignoring

no pause parameters changed, aborting
```

Thing is, this machine is on a network that doesn't need negotiation;  with negotiation enabled, there are points when traffic gets heavy where it causes errors.  But those are details:  What I want to do is disable autonegotiation, and I'm not sure how.

anyone?

-zLast edited by zzaappp on Wed Jul 23, 2008 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DDV01

I think you want to try mii-tool

----------

## zzaappp

mii-tool is for older interfaces.  This is a 1000-base-T interface, and mii-tool doesn't know how to talk with it.

Here's what happens when I try:

```

$ mii-tool eth0

SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed:  Bad address

```

-d

----------

## MrUlterior

Try

```

ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 autoneg off
```

I use:

```

ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off
```

----------

## zzaappp

Thanks!  Worked like a charm!

-z

----------

